# Size of Hunting Cabin?



## OnHoPr (Jul 21, 2013)

That's a fine little new age bare essentials huntin shack. But, that's a lot closer to a bare wall than I would have had a stove, especially one that was not brick lined or double walled, even with asbestos board or at minimum firewall. Can you put a hand pump in it or at least a drain from a sink? Drop down bunk beds? Insulation n drywall? Wire it for 12 v lighting? Or any other type of convenience upgrades?


----------



## red wolf (Apr 1, 2014)

I have found it easer to build smaller out buildings vs adding in. 
We have a outhouse with shower. 
A BBQ cooking area screened and covered area with deep fryer. 

Most of our ideas and modifications came from Canadian bear camp modifications


----------



## red wolf (Apr 1, 2014)

I have found it easer to build smaller out buildings vs adding in. 
We have a outhouse with shower. 
A BBQ cooking area screened and covered area with deep fryer. 

Most of our ideas and modifications came from Canadian bear camp modifications


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

The above stove looks like it takes up about 12 sqft.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

I would spend every nickel you can on as big of a footprint as you can afford. Then it’s easy to build/design the inside or add a porch when you can. I’m 24x40 (4-8 guys generally) and it’s too small when you add a bathroom and closet space.

A place to put gear also makes a huge difference.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

OnHoPr said:


> That's a fine little new age bare essentials huntin shack. But, that's a lot closer to a bare wall than I would have had a stove, especially one that was not brick lined or double walled, even with asbestos board or at minimum firewall.


I was thinking the same thing. I’m NOT criticizing, I just want everybody to be safe.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Lumberman said:


> I would spend every nickel you can on as big of a footprint as you can afford. Then it’s easy to build/design the inside or add a porch when you can. I’m 24x40 (4-8 guys generally) and it’s too small when you add a bathroom and closet space.
> 
> A place to put gear also makes a huge difference.


Sounds like you need smaller friends.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

24x40 sounds good for 5 or 6 regularly, as long as you're not packing it with junk.

I want to say our camp is 24x32 with a full bath. No closets. 2 bedrooms. Kitchen is basically in a hall from the back door to the dining area, which is open to the "living room ".


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

What ever you do plan it for future expansion. I started with 24x16 and added on as planned 6 years later. I even designed my shed for expansion which I did.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

I agree the biggest consideration is how many people you need to house. My cabin is 16x24 with a small bedroom, small kitchen, several small closets and living area. No bathroom because our cabins are in a private campground and the DEQ doesn't allow it. My cabin is 60 feet from our lodge which has full bathroom facilities, so a bathroom isn't an issue. A great and inexpensive way to gain more room is to go with 10' walls and half loft, or full upstairs. I have a 30" knee wall upstairs and plenty of head room and space to put beds tight to the walls. My loft is long enough to accommodate two beds end to end, so I have 3 bunks upstairs, a double bed in the bedroom and sofa couch downstairs that sleeps two....equals 5-7 sleeping accommodations. 

There's times I'd like to have more room, but most of the time it's more than adequate. I've been in a lot of camps bigger than mine and they turn into collection spots for couches, chairs, cabinets, rockers, etc, etc, so much of the space is lost anyway. 

Another thing to consider is opening and closing on trips to camp. Smaller is definitely easier to open and close. Less floors to sweep, mop and vacuum. Less kitchen and bath to clean, less to heat, lower taxes, etc. 

I have a full width porch on the front 16' end and an 8' porch covering a side door. Porches are a great way of gaining additional space for things that don't really need to be kept inside.


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

Martin Looker said:


> The tax man likes bigger cabins.


This would be my first consideration. Zoning in our area basically allows anything under 200 sq ft to go undocumented. If this isn’t a concern, then go bigger. I’ve seen some really clever 199 sq ft cabins where everyone slept and stayed warm. A cook tent expands space in a hurry and keeps costs down.


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

sureshot006 said:


> So to save a couple hundred bucks on taxes do you own a tiny house?


It’s not that, knowing zoning restrictions can avoid permits and all kinds of red tape. Non-homestead taxes are great fun. Of course if you have the resources have at it.


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

sureshot006 said:


> Yes. And doesn't get bacon smell on the clothes.


Cook outside brother.


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

Another consideration is agriculture structure exemption, if your property is agriculture or could be classified as forestry/tree farm. Store a hoe or chainsaw inside and you’re good.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

7mmsendero said:


> Cook outside brother.


Ain't nobody wants to be forced to cook outside every time, especially if the weather stinks.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

7mmsendero said:


> It’s not that, knowing zoning restrictions can avoid permits and all kinds of red tape. Non-homestead taxes are great fun. Of course if you have the resources have at it.


Ya I know all about non homestead... had to pay the extra mils when I bought my house and go to court to get it back.


----------



## OnHoPr (Jul 21, 2013)

7mmsendero said:


> This would be my first consideration. Zoning in our area basically allows anything under 200 sq ft to go undocumented. If this isn’t a concern, then go bigger. I’ve seen some really clever 199 sq ft cabins where everyone slept and stayed warm. A cook tent expands space in a hurry and keeps costs down.


Like I said the 10x20 cabin shack was a nice bare essentials structure, but what are you allowed to put in it. Can you put wall mounted flip down bunks, sink, table, camp stove, ect. maybe a 30 gal water holding tank in the loft and a 5 gal drain under the sink? Wire it for 12 v? this that and whatever.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams237 (Jan 29, 2010)

Our Drummond island deer camp is around 1,100 sq ft. 16 guys come for camp every year some years up too 24 guys. We have a bunk room, living room,kitchen, storage area where we keep wood for the stove


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

sureshot006 said:


> Ain't nobody wants to be forced to cook outside every time, especially if the weather stinks.


I have a grill and camp stove user my porch and use them a lot. I probably cook half my meals outside. Covered porches are critical at a camp for storage and cooking. I hang my dudes under the porch to air out.


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

GrizzlyAdams237 said:


> Our Drummond island deer camp is around 1,100 sq ft. 16 guys come for camp every year some years up too 24 guys. We have a bunk room, living room,kitchen, storage area where we keep wood for the stove


16 -24 guys !!!
Wow , I doubt there is an over population of deer in your neck of the woods!!! (The deer start telling each other it's time to leave, "We smell a bunch of humans ")
Good times though ,and a lot of memories made...


----------



## Osceola (Jul 21, 2016)

uofmball1 said:


> Is the entire lake on your property? If so that would be awesome not having to worry about anyone building across from you.


Hi uofmball1. Actually, the other side of the lake is not my property. The property line runs right through the middle of the lake. But the other side is nearly all backwater and marsh, so I don't think I have to worry about any kind of development degrading my view.

I like the fact that I'm not paying taxes on all that water and marsh and most of my acreage is hunt-able deer habitat.


----------



## uofmball1 (Oct 31, 2005)

Thats awesome. Sure sounds like a great place


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Its a really nice spot. I have been staying there when when I know he isn't going to show up.


----------



## Osceola (Jul 21, 2016)

Trap Star said:


> Its a really nice spot. I have been staying there when when I know he isn't going to show up.


So that's where those women's romance novels came from!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Osceola said:


> So that's where those women's romance novels came from!


Heard they get the fire started pretty good lol


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Osceola said:


> So that's where those women's romance novels came from!


I read the entire Fifty Shades of Grey book on your porch in just three days.


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

Check your minimum size requirements by zoning. I learned the hard way


----------

